# Plans for media storage with vertical drawers



## caduca (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find plans for building a media storage cabinet with vertical drawers similar to the following links:

http://www.mobile-shelving-products.com/baltimore_maryland/multi_media_shelving_storage.html

http://www.kloss-gmbh.de/cgi-lokal/frindmage.cgi


----------

